# Powered sub hums



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I have an older Klipsch KSW-150 powered 10" sub. Recently, the sub has started to hum, sometimes louder than others. I have changed out the rca cables 3 times with no difference. While changing the last rca I had it connected to the sub amp and I touched the middle prong of the rca cable with my finger and the sub started to hum. So, the rca was not connected to the receiver and by touching the end of the rca with my finger will make the sub hum. Is there a grounding issue with the sub amp? I plugged the power cord for the amp into different outlets with the same result. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

If you happen to have a ground loop isolator kicking around, you could try it inline with your in's/ out's. Worth a shot


----------

